# Worth of your Mod/Setup



## Nizo (24/6/16)

Recently I've found that people don't know the cash value of the second hand devices. Every time I post a mod/setup people are trying to swap for a mod/setup that is not worth half the price of it?!?

If you paid 2k for a setup you cant expect to get your 2k back or even 1.9k. Please set your price accordingly, based on the fact that its used and what condition it is in. 

I mean I recently I posted my immaculate week old Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 with battries, tank and sleeve...I paid R4.6K the entire setup and posted it for R3.3k (my mod was 2.8k alone) and people are offering me mods to trade for the setup that will cost me 2k brand new, come on guys lets get realistic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/16)

The value of anything is simply whatever someone is willing to pay.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 15


----------



## Nizo (24/6/16)

Alex said:


> The value of anything is simply whatever someone is willing to pay.



Agreed 110%, but don't expect your money back for a second hand item or swop for something half the value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Switchy (24/6/16)

In the end you still have to realize that you (the seller) are the one looking for money and or something in return.
People will always try their luck.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/16)

I can identify with this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (24/6/16)

Even worse is when you sell something at a bargain price to someone cause its just laying around and could do with a better home and a week later they try to sell it for triple the price... true story!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro (24/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can identify with this thread!



So can I brother Rob. Why I still have all the gear I have bought in over 3 years vaping, except some high end gear that was lent out to help folks stop smoking and were stolen from me by those jerks. I do not lend out gear anymore, not to anyone. I have never ran ads on vape gear because I'm not wasting my time or efforts with lowballer's. Now days there are far more of them than folks that will pay a fair price.

A fair resale value can vary widely depending on many different things though. I do agree that an item should be depreciated from retail based on condition and for having had the use of it (most of the time, there are exceptions). On the high end I have several unicorns/prototypes, most still brand new and unused. They are worth way more than the high to very high price I paid for them, especially prototypes and very, very low production unicorns... to a collector that missed the chance when/if available (and not just to me), or someone that wants one bad enough. So most likely no one else will ever own any of my vape gear, either out of use or in current use.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thehbomb101 (11/7/16)

I agree with almost all of this and it's important to understand second hand values is never really close to original value as spending that extra R100 can get you a new one etc etc you should never expect to get your money back and it's also important to understand that as it was mentioned earlier it's about what somebody is willing to pay , if you paid R2000 for a mod 3 months ago and it turns out its got a whole lot of issues people will not be willing to pay 1700 or 1600 for something with major glaws

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (11/7/16)

Haha mine is cheap.
Rx200 incl batteries and twistedmessesv2 

R950. Hahahaha


----------



## Mark121m (11/7/16)

Sorry seems my above post was the wrong thread to post.
But but But but.

I bought a Kangertech kbox 50w
Gave it to a friend n he sold it 2 weeks later for 500.
Just didn't seem right.
Pay it forward n well he got paid to let it go.
Wasn't cool


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> Sorry seems my above post was the wrong thread to post.
> But but But but.
> 
> I bought a Kangertech kbox 50w
> ...


Neither is it cool to sell a defective unit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (11/7/16)

I have done some buying and selling over a period of 30 years and out of experience I feel that the following is a good backbone for this trade.
This is just my opinion/feeling and not written on google page somewhere.
*
When it comes to selling ..........*
1) seller offers a product whether it is not being used or money has become a higher priority
2) you have exposed yourself to a variety of different buyers.
* some really wants the product but cannot afford it hence bartering *<<<< most buyers*
* some have a lot of money and just purchase it *<<<< a sellers dream*
* some have a lot of money but enjoy the art of bartering *<<<< a sellers nightmare*
* some just want to be heard or be part of the sale without having a purchase in mind *<<<< irritaton to most*
3) know your market and be realistic
4) specify the requirements/terms for the sale ......most will backoff when you state not negotiable or only cash/no swaps or no time wasters
5) don't hide any information that could be detrimental to the sale
6) be patient and understanding with buyers because you need them
7) ignore a rude buyer
8) the seller has to the right to decide to whom he/she sells *BUT follow through with a promise*

*When it comes to buying .......*
1) try your luck but don't push your luck
2) understand that the seller has a need he wants to meet
3) respond if you really interested
4) know your market and don't make unrealistic offers
5) follow through with your commitment
6) refrain from a rude attitude when the sale does not go your way
7) remember it is not cool to use personal tragedies to entice sympathy from the buyer *<<<< my personal feeling*
8) make sure the product is as advertised before handing over your cash

I personally love the act of bartering
Then sellers and buyers must always remember that *"CASH IS KING" *and that feedback is good practice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/7/16)

Andre said:


> Neither is it cool to sell a defective unit.



This ^

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

